# do you wear a watch while riding if so what watch?



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I can't stand not wearing a watch .. I like watches and have a bunch of them.. mostly dive watches.. but dive watches aren't really made for mtb and I don't want to mash them so I generally wear a Casio G-Shock DW-5600 which is a $45~ish watch so no biggie if something happened to it..









As you can see my Cat Fitz is highly approving of this fine watch choice..

Anyways do you wear a watch if so what while riding?

when not riding I can frequently be found wearing some of these (plus a whole ton more I won't show them all).


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

I wear a samsung gear S3 so that I'll have phone service, but don't have to carry a big phone with me. So far it has been great and has survived a couple crashes well


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Depending on where I'm riding I have a watch. I have to have a watch on all the time. 

I usually wear my citizen watch. It's smaller than my other ones and a bit simpler. Even though I have time on my Garmin I wear the watch.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I tried a few times and it just wasn't comfortable. I've got some skinny wrists and the watch moves around way too much. It's banging off the bone on my wrist. 

Most of my watches are on a NATO strap.

I got an SKX for Christmas from my GF. Awesome watch.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

RS VR6 said:


> I tried a few times and it just wasn't comfortable. I've got some skinny wrists and the watch moves around way too much. It's banging off the bone on my wrist.
> 
> Most of my watches are on a NATO strap.
> 
> I got an SKX for Christmas from my GF. Awesome watch.


very nice.. SKX is a personal favorite of mine

here are mine::


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I wear a Garmin Forerunner 35, if that's watch enough for you


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Since 2000 I have only worn one watch biking...


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I never could wear a watch at all. My hands would go numb wearing them. It could be related to my carpal tunnel problems. I had to loosen the watch so much that it slipped around my wrist all day. I decided to not bother with them anymore.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't wear this biking ever, but it's a pretty cool watch nonetheless. Also picked up around 2000. It was a TLD limited run.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

I ride with a Samsung Gear S3 Frontier. Mainly to be able to answer the phone if my wife or daughters call while I'm riding.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Since 2000 I have only worn one watch biking...
> 
> View attachment 1235895


nice.. honestly I don't think I could bring myself to wear a rolex while mtb riding.. but I respect you for doing it...


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

atarione said:


> nice.. honestly I don't think I could bring myself to wear a rolex while mtb riding.. but I respect you for doing it...


I didn't notice the big gash in the bezel to the left of the zero marker until I posted that pic. I was able to polish most of it out but yeah - that watch has obviously taken some hits.

I would like to give it to my daughter some day. Maybe I should think about not wearing it anymore, and consider myself lucky that it survived 18+ years of unpampered abuse.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I have a thing for watches so yes I always wear one. Usually wear the breitling for about everything but have had to replace the crystal twice due to scratches that occurred while riding so now it's one of two others.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Just wear whatever watch I have in circulation at the time. Never even gave it a thought. Any fairly rugged waterproof sport or dive watch will do. I guess I'd leave out a "delicate" dress watch, not that I wear them often.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

What is this "watch" thing? Does it tell time, like a phone?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Jayem said:


> What is this "watch" thing? Does it tell time, like a phone?


Ha, that's what I was thinking. Other than a love of jewelry I can't understand the appeal, and even if I were into jewelry I'm not sure I'd care about it on the trail.

I guess if you don't carry a phone or GPS and and are time crunched they would still have a useful function.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I always wear a watch when riding. Use it tell time. That is handy to know how long I have been out riding and quick check on pace (where I expect to be at certain time) and general use. I wear cheap sports watch I got at walmart. Digital and Velco band so no "in between" sizes. Plus lightweight.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Apple Watch Series 3 LTE

It tells time plus I don't have to carry my phone. It charges pretty fast, too, and I can get about two days on a charge if I don't use the phone for too long. 

Most people just text me, anyway, and I can get my emails as well.

It's completely waterproof. I swim with it and have had no problems. 

I only bring my phone now when bikepacking...more for the camera then anything else.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Fitbit Surge. Bought it used for $40. Has its own GPS, so I don't have to eat up phone battery to track rides. It beams the data from rides and runs to Strava with ease. The calorie, step, stair, and heart rate info has been useful as well. I wear it all day, every day, but it's especially useful for riding and running. It sends texts to me as well, so if someone texts me during a ride, I don't have to dig my phone out of my pack to check it.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't wear a watch, havn't for over thirty years. Don't think I even own one. I have a phone which has the time on it, everyone around you has a watch and the few places that's no the case are places I probably don't want to know the time. 

So I guess the only reason I'd want to wear a watch is.. an ego thing? Make a statement of some kind?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

I love mechanical watches. Most of mine are vintage (several Olmas from the 60s and 70s, a Oris After 5 from the 60s, an Elgin from 1929, a Smiths Empire) or Vostoks (from Russia).

I wear a G-shock for biking. It is much easier to check the time then pulling the phone out of the pack. But I'd like to get something with heart rate and GPS.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Garmin Vivoactive 3. I use a 820 to record my rides but the Vivoactive is a good backup plus I can record other stuff too like kayaking, swimming, etc. It's not perfect but better than most of the other smart watchers IMO.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

I never wear a watch..... These days everywhere you look there is a clock.


----------



## richardjohnson (Sep 12, 2016)

I also wear a samsung gear frontier. Waterproof, shock proof and direct connection to Map my ride which is my default cycling metric thingy. That way I can bury my phone in my pack and just focus on riding but still have phone call ability and text ability. 

I used to be a watch hound, with a drawer filled with watches at home but since the smart watch came into my life it is the only one I wear, unless my phone is dead, then i will pull out my Nike Oregon digital because it is nicely sized to not conflict with my gloves and has been rock solid for over 20 years now.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Phillbo said:


> I never wear a watch..... These days everywhere you look there is a clock.


Exactly! I used to wear watches, but haven't in 25+ years.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Breitling Aerospace


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Analog for me.

I wear my Citizen all the time. I've forgotten to take it off even when welding, so unfortunately the crystal has some pits in it, but it's tough as nails overall.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Haven't worn a watch in a decade, and when I'm riding I don't care what time it is.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

Phillbo said:


> I never wear a watch..... These days everywhere you look there is a clock.


It's not about the clock. 
I wear a Sunnto GPS wrist computer while riding. This thing tells me about anything I need to know including est recovery time, EPOC, PTE. How much time is spent in which HR zones, time spent climbing, desending, on flat ground, ect. And about 20 other aspects of the ride/workout.
I don't have to carry my phone and worry about breaking it or getting it wet in a downpour or water crossing. 
The watch is transferable to just about any sport, including water sports. And I don't have to worry about mounting it anywhere, or it flying off in a crash like some GPS units.
I do use a cheapo Bryton GPS on the bars because it has a huge display and is easier to read when going 20mph. But I use the "Watch" to download all the info.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Fitbit Ionic user here. I will probably switch to Garmin when this breaks as Fitbit can;t seem to get their crap together around synching. As others have mentioned, it tracks my ride via GPS and I can upload to STRAVA after without worrying about my phone.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

93EXCivic said:


> I love mechanical watches. Most of mine are vintage (several Olmas from the 60s and 70s, a Oris After 5 from the 60s, an Elgin from 1929, a Smiths Empire) or Vostoks (from Russia).
> 
> I wear a G-shock for biking. It is much easier to check the time then pulling the phone out of the pack. But I'd like to get something with heart rate and GPS.


I also like old mechanical watches (no interest in quartz movement and digital watches)... don't wear them when riding though..

My coolest one is a 1920's rectangular white gold Tiffany watch with small second hand that has Rolex internals! Bought it from a retiring watchmaker back in the 1990's. It was his favorite timepiece as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

MozFat said:


> Just wear whatever watch I have in circulation at the time. Never even gave it a thought. Any fairly rugged waterproof sport or dive watch will do. I guess I'd leave out a "delicate" dress watch, not that I wear them often.


This. Never think about which watch I was wearing when I get ready to ride. I have two I rotate with, usually.

As for the "you have a clock on your phone" crowd, sure. Much easier to look at my wrist, than stop and pull out my phone if I need the time, whether on the trail or elsewhere. Plus, I've worn a watch since I was about 10 or 12 years old, so feel naked without one! Habit now as much as a need.


----------



## karthur (Apr 20, 2018)

Mechanical watches only! Right now its a Marathon general field watch, I wear it when biking, except in the summer because of sweat.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

skiahh said:


> As for the "you have a clock on your phone" crowd, sure. Much easier to look at my wrist, than stop and pull out my phone if I need the time, whether on the trail or elsewhere


I never wear a watch but have been thinking about buying one just for riding because of this reason. As a working dad my rides are often time constrained and I check the time often (maybe too often!). I haven't seen any clocks on my trails so I keep stopping to pull my phone out


----------



## borisotto (Nov 14, 2018)

Apple Watch, 'cause I have it and it's waterproof (we have plenty of lakes to get a swim in around).


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Fitness tracker, Samsung Gear Fit 2.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Have not worn a watch (or any jewelry) for about 20 years. I got married in 1984 and ditched my wedding ring (not my wife) after about a year. I just don't like crap attached to my wrist and hands. 

OP...I used to do some diving back in the 90's and have that exact same dive watch stuffed in a drawer somewhere. I only used it for dives...freakin' thing is HUGE!


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

jcd46 said:


> Exactly! I used to wear watches, but haven't in 25+ years.


I stopped wearing watches when I got my first pager in the early 90's. I had clipped to the inside of my pocket...so when I need to check the time...I'd just look down at my pocket. I started wearing a watch when I starting using a mobile phone and got rid of the pager. It's just easier to look at a watch to check the time.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Other reason I wear a watch is that in my job majority of the time I either can't touch my phone because my hands are dirty or my phone is in my truck because I'm soaking wet from sprinklers. I can go all day without my phone. Knowing what time it is can be important. 

My father in law is a crane operator. He has custom made overalls for his pocket watch. That's a whole different story.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a Timex Expedition that I wear to work and usually wear when I'm riding. Sometimes, like if I'm on vacation, I wear my titanium Citizen.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

And I did have a nice citizen that I used to wear, but that thing would get so damn banged up, just even at work, but especially when riding/wrenching. Just made no sense to wear it, and I don't care about how fashionable it makes me look.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Bacon Fat said:


> I wear a samsung gear S3 so that I'll have phone service, but don't have to carry a big phone with me. So far it has been great and has survived a couple crashes well


I as well (except the phone part), my phone is usually with me for Strava and obligatory pics


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I hike and ride using a Citizen divers watch.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Travis Bickle said:


> Haven't worn a watch in a decade, and when I'm riding I don't care what time it is.


I don't care what time it is either. Great life style but.....I wear a watch for unlimited variety of music on long rides and for emergency cell coverage so my Wife can call for assistance. I guess I could call her if I crash but I stopped putting myself on the ground. Also see the weather on the face like temp, wind speed and direction and so on.


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

sometimes...


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

good stuff.. I really prefer to be able to quickly check my wrist for the time.. partly to figure out how soon it will be getting dark / how long till I need to head back.. whatever.. my phone isn't much use for that while on a bike..


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

Lone Rager said:


> Breitling Aerospace


You wear that riding?
Please tell me you're kidding. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Coal-Cracker said:


> You wear that riding?
> Please tell me you're kidding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I used to wear a Rolex while riding until a scumbag pulled a knife and told me to flip it to him. I pulled a 45 Kimber and he ran. Stopped wearing the watch that night. Now I just wear the Apple


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

I wear a super cheap digital Casio. It's so light that I barely feel it and if I bash it into oblivion, I can replace it for less than 10 bucks. But it works perfectly fine.








I also often forget to change watches and end up wearing a slightly more expensive (but still not that expensive) Casio dive watch that I wear all the time. It's a tough watch so I'm not really worried about it, but the weight sometimes pushes the stem into my wrist, particularly if I'm doing things like bunny hopping so I try to take it off for any serious riding. An amazing watch for the price though.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

edubfromktown said:


> I also like old mechanical watches (no interest in quartz movement and digital watches)... don't wear them when riding though..
> 
> My coolest one is a 1920's rectangular white gold Tiffany watch with small second hand that has Rolex internals! Bought it from a retiring watchmaker back in the 1990's. It was his favorite timepiece as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh that sounds like a cool one. I love the tank style watches. But yeah I don't wear my mechanicals while biking or doing yardwork.


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

I wear the Apple Watch, it has the fall alert, allows me to answer calls without digging through my bag, runs Strava, and has my heart rate data. I guess it is a possibility of breaking it at some point but so far so good.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

You guys take phone calls while riding??


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I do not wear a watch.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> You guys take phone calls while riding??


Sometimes, depends who's calling. I keep my phone in a rear jersey pocket so I can check calls (or time) on the fly.


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I don't wear this biking ever, but it's a pretty cool watch nonetheless. Also picked up around 2000. It was a TLD limited run.
> 
> View attachment 1235894


Yes, I have another variant of the limited TLD watches: 








Thanks for sharing yours, they are pretty cool watches!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

CUP-TON said:


> It's not about the clock.


That's what the op seems to be about. A fitness watch is a different deal and that would be useful for me.

Also I guess I might consider wearing a (regular) watch if I didn't have easy access to my phone, but then again if that were the case I'd probably just get a bar mounted GPS or a smartwatch.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> You guys take phone calls while riding??


I do. I can either sit at my desk and wait for calls or a can go riding when I want and stop if some one calls me.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

MarcusBrody said:


> I wear a super cheap digital Casio. It's so light that I barely feel it and if I bash it into oblivion, I can replace it for less than 10 bucks. But it works perfectly fine.
> View attachment 1236120
> 
> 
> ...


Casio makes some awesome watches for the price.

I still have my "Mudman" from either 99 or 2000. Friend of mine bought it for me when he went to the Tokyo Auto Salon in Japan. I don't really wear it anymore. I can't remember the last time the battery was changed.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Coal-Cracker said:


> You wear that riding?
> Please tell me you're kidding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yep. I wear it just about all the time. Damaged it once crashing on a road bike and needed to get a new case. I own it to wear it, not admire it on my dresser.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I wear my series2 Apple Watch. It runs my Strava.


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

Bacon Fat said:


> I do. I can either sit at my desk and wait for calls or a can go riding when I want and stop if some one calls me.


Thats how I feel about it to. I am a realtor I have scheduled a showing pulled off to the side of the trail.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

abaughman said:


> Thats how I feel about it to. I am a realtor I have scheduled a showing pulled off to the side of the trail.


Before I retired, I was a Railroad Superintendent and was always on call. Cell phones allowed me to ride almost anywhere and still do my work. Some hate the phones but it allows many like me to continue our lifestyle and keep our careers.


----------



## bigguy1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Samsung gear S3 Frontier. This is my everyday watch. As others hav3 already stated, it allows me to put my phone in the bag under my seat and still have the ability to take calls and texts. It also has some good tracking features like distance traveled, heart rate etc.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

jcd46 said:


> You guys take phone calls while riding??


Sometimes I have to. I'm a physician so I have to take some calls.

The beauty of the Apple watch is that I can see who is calling or texting me without having to dig out the phone (if I'm even carrying it).


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Before I retired, I was a Railroad Superintendent and was always on call. Cell phones allowed me to ride almost anywhere and still do my work. Some hate the phones but it allows many like me to continue our lifestyle and keep our careers.


Unfortunately I am never called about anything good.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

Why a watch is greater than a phone:
Doesn't die after one day away from a charger.
About 1 tenth the size.
No radiation.
Can easily be read in bright sunlight.
Doesn't have to cost an arm and a leg to replace.
Far more weather/impact proof.
You can check it in the dark without constricting your pupils.
Adds to your appearance.
If the battery goes, no fire.
Less environmental impact/footprint.
No monthly bill or forced obsolescence.
Doesn't alert you unless you set it to.
Not a tracking/surveillance device (if you're concerned 

For daily life, I have been trying to go old school, wear a watch, be on time and leave the phone in the car. For cycling, no watch and a phone for emergencies. None of the above are of greater concern than needing a ride/medical assistance.

My watch of choice is a Casio OCW P1000


----------



## Humpy (Jun 7, 2015)

Time is one of the fields on my bike computer so I don't miss race starts. 

Other than that I rarely find myself wondering what time it is and certainly wouldn't shackle myself by the wrist to a contraption displaying the pathetic human concept of time.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

knutso said:


> Why a watch is greater than a phone:
> Doesn't die after one day away from a charger.


Not if you are in airplane mode and if you are out for multiple days a GPS/computer unit is probably a better idea anyway.


> About 1 tenth the size.


Sure, but I've smashed watches probably more than phones, due to their more exposed nature.


> No radiation.


Well, not only was this determined to not link to cancer with any correlation, but your watch still has an electromagnetic field since it's an electrical device, so technically there "is" radiation, but the scare from the 90s has turned out to be not proven, so the entire point is invalid.


> Can easily be read in bright sunlight.


Depends on analog, etc. Generally easier to view, unless we are comparing against a bike computer.


> Doesn't have to cost an arm and a leg to replace.


Depends, watches go from a few bucks up to thousands, plus as I mentioned above, I've found them to be more exposed and easier to damage. That's why my citizen is sitting at home and I don't use it.


> Far more weather/impact proof.


Again, more exposed, some have decent water-proofing, but if it's solar powered you have to keep it more exposed and then if you are constantly brushing vegetation it can get quite annoying. 


> You can check it in the dark without constricting your pupils.


Depends, phones have night-bright levels and more expensive watches have the tritium or whatever, but then that kind of erases the "cheap watches" benefit above, as those types of watches are generally much more expensive. 


> Adds to your appearance.


I guess, if you like gold chains, ear-rings, things hanging off your extremities, etc. 


> If the battery goes, no fire.


Used to be true, but more and more are using lithium batteries.


> Less environmental impact/footprint.


I went through a lot of watches as a kid and early adult. I'd have to question that. 


> No monthly bill or forced obsolescence.


Sure, unless it's a GPS watch like a Garmin. 


> Doesn't alert you unless you set it to.


Exactly like a phone.


> Not a tracking/surveillance device (if you're concerned


Not concerned.


> For daily life, I have been trying to go old school, wear a watch, be on time and leave the phone in the car. For cycling, no watch and a phone for emergencies. None of the above are of greater concern than needing a ride/medical assistance.
> 
> My watch of choice is a Casio OCW P1000


This is why I have a personal locator beacon, its tiny, broadcasts on 406mhz directly to the NOAA sarsat, which goes directly to search and rescue (no third parties or commercial parties). A phone is a poor substitute for this.


----------



## Ian_s (Mar 12, 2018)

Huawei watch 2 4g for me so I can run packless with no phone but still make calls if I need too. Also runs strava and a trail map app. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Great S3, but only really for time and alerts. The GPS in it sucks and I still use Endomondo from my phone to track my rides. It's nice to be able to see what my messages are or who's calling so I can figure out if I need to stop and answer it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

Jayem

I do not doubt plenty of studies have shown cellphone radiation is right-o. Mobile phones/telecom is a $2triillion+ industry worldwide. But there are others that have proven it mutates DNA, sperm cells etc. No one knows what that long term exposure will do to todays children and their reproductive health.

Solar watches last months without charging, and can charge off indoor lighting in a day.

A phone that is a replaced every few years, has a large battery and draws power from the wall daily has an exponentially larger environmental impact than a watch that lasts decades with a tiny battery and no power draw.

Yes you can set your phone to airplane or no alert mode. But then it is just a large, expensive, fragile, power hungry watch. The calls, texts etc are what give it its value. With that value you have to take the downside which is calls, texts etc that you would have preferred to ignore.

You keep saying the exposed nature of a watch, but that only speaks to its advantages of compactness and durability. You could wear your phone on your wrist or wrap your watch in a case and put it in a bag, but doing either seems silly due to their size and durability characteristics.

I am not anti phone. Just stating why one is not a stictly better substitute for a watch. If I had to only have one or the other, I would no question, take a phone.


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

MarcusBrody said:


> I wear a super cheap digital Casio. It's so light that I barely feel it and if I bash it into oblivion, I can replace it for less than 10 bucks. But it works perfectly fine.
> View attachment 1236120
> 
> 
> ...


that dive watch is a lot of watch for $40.. nice !


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I will say this, in grade school I had Tetris watch. It was the best thing ever. If there was one thing from that era that I should have kept, that would be it.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

Jayem said:


> I will say this, in grade school I had Tetris watch. It was the best thing ever. If there was one thing from that era that I should have kept, that would be it.


Rad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dylandewandel (Jul 7, 2018)

I used to wear a watch when I first started riding; it became unbearable once I started to sweat.. then in colder weather, harder to see if you've got sleeves in the way. Once I got a mounted Garmin, seriously rendered watches obsolete.:winker:


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Well, not only was this determined to not link to cancer with any correlation, but your watch still has an electromagnetic field since it's an electrical device, so technically there "is" radiation, but the scare from the 90s has turned out to be not proven, so the entire point is invalid.


Unless you have a mechanical watch. I have one battery powered and one mechanical, perpetual winding (by arm motion). No field with the mechanical one! 



knutso said:


> Jayem
> 
> I do not doubt plenty of studies have shown cellphone radiation is right-o. Mobile phones/telecom is a $2triillion+ industry worldwide. But there are others that have proven it mutates DNA, sperm cells etc. No one knows what that long term exposure will do to todays children and their reproductive health.
> 
> I am not anti phone. Just stating why one is not a stictly better substitute for a watch. If I had to only have one or the other, I would no question, take a phone.


Yes, there are studies that say it does stuff. In the Navy, my job was electronic countermeasures. I sat on top of and beside extremely high powered transmitters ranging from lower frequencies (khz) to high frequencies in the Ghz range. Plenty of hours with these things blasting away. No impact and my kid is perfect (as perfecta as a tween/teen can be!). None of my shipmates have any health issues outside the normal range of stuff, so I tend to agree that those studies that say the low power outputs of phones have an impact are slanted.

As for having to choose just one, I'd take the watch. Mechanical watch, at that. Once the zombie apocalypse comes, cell phones will be useless!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

skiahh said:


> As for having to choose just one, I'd take the watch. Mechanical watch, at that. Once the zombie apocalypse comes, cell phones will be useless!


They'll only be worth their weight in gold, all those pretty Rolex watches will go into the melting pot.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

This watch Seiko SRP637 (shrouded Monster) was a gift from my wife for xmas a couple years ago.. this is the heaviest / biggest watch I own.. I quite like it..


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

atarione said:


> This watch Seiko SRP637 (shrouded Monster) was a gift from my wife for xmas a couple years ago.. this is the heaviest / biggest watch I own.. I quite like it..
> 
> View attachment 1236487


Nice!

What is to the left of the beer can? With the tube(s)?


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Nice!
> 
> What is to the left of the beer can? With the tube(s)?


thanx.. the thing with the tubes is a Darkvoice 336SE OTL tube headphone amplifier, with vintage USA made tubes (RCA 6SN7GT and RCA 6AS7G)..


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

93EXCivic said:


> Oh that sounds like a cool one. I love the tank style watches. But yeah I don't wear my mechanicals while biking or doing yardwork.


It is quite the cool one...


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Travis Bickle said:


> Haven't worn a watch in a decade, and when I'm riding I don't care what time it is.


This.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

dylandewandel said:


> I used to wear a watch when I first started riding; it became unbearable once I started to sweat.. then in colder weather, harder to see if you've got sleeves in the way. Once I got a mounted Garmin, seriously rendered watches obsolete.:winker:


Well that depends what you wear a watch for. I use my Apple 4 almost exclusively for music via Air Pods and emergency cell purposes. The rest of the watch is nonsense to me, especially when you run a Garmin 1030.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Shark said:


> This.


Mostly agree, unless you're doing an out & back and don't have lights or extra clothing. Gotta adhere to your turn around time, I've pushed it a time or 2 and it can be an unpleasant ride back when the sun sinks below the horizon and it drops 20 degrees.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

atarione said:


> This watch Seiko SRP637 (shrouded Monster) was a gift from my wife for xmas a couple years ago.. this is the heaviest / biggest watch I own.. I quite like it..
> 
> View attachment 1236487


I'd be afraid of dinging that up on a ride; that is nice.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ailuropoda said:


> Sometimes I have to. I'm a physician so I have to take some calls.


I play hockey with a guy who is a heart surgeon, and he brings his work phone on to the bench during games. More than once, he has had to leave mid game for an emergency surgery...

I wear my GArmin Vivoactive watch all the time since my heart attack. It tracks everything I need...ride maps, heart rate, zone time etc. At first, I didn't like it cause it was so big, but now I am used to it. I just use the Garmin Connect app/software to keep records of the info. I usually only have my phone on rides for the camera or for communications after the ride. I do use it for GPS on some longer rides occasionally.

Before that I had 2 Fossil analog watches from the mid 90's that I wore until they started to get beat up. I really like the design of the original Fossil stuff...


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> Mostly agree, unless you're doing an out & back and don't have lights or extra clothing. Gotta adhere to your turn around time, I've pushed it a time or 2 and it can be an unpleasant ride back when the sun sinks below the horizon and it drops 20 degrees.


that and if you are wearing prescription sunglasses, it is almost like riding at night with no lights as the sun goes away for the night. I hate that.


----------



## Ed1774 (Jan 19, 2019)

atarione said:


> I can't stand not wearing a watch .. I like watches and have a bunch of them.. mostly dive watches.. but dive watches aren't really made for mtb and I don't want to mash them so I generally wear a Casio G-Shock DW-5600 which is a $45~ish watch so no biggie if something happened to it..
> 
> View attachment 1235841
> 
> ...


I'm daily wearing a Seiko SRP779 that I got this past Christmas. It's like yours in the keyboard photo but it has the Pepsi (red/blue) bezel. I asked my wife for it as a gift so I could retire my 30 year old Seiko 6309 I bought new in the 80's. These Seiko's are great watches and my 6309 has never had the case opened. I may send it out for a lube/oil/filter now that it's retired.

I also see your probably a lefty like me.


----------



## Ed1774 (Jan 19, 2019)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Since 2000 I have only worn one watch biking...
> 
> View attachment 1235895


Wow, biking with a Rolex Sea Dweller. If it's an actual Rolex and not a knock off your a braver man than me.

My father has a Submariner he bought in the late 60's. It will be in my collection some day, and the later the better is fine with me.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

I've worn my GMT II cycling. Not sure why that's brave.

Of course, I am in Bellingham where it's not that big a risk.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Ed1774 said:


> I'm daily wearing a Seiko SRP779 that I got this past Christmas. It's like yours in the keyboard photo but it has the Pepsi (red/blue) bezel. I asked my wife for it as a gift so I could retire my 30 year old Seiko 6309 I bought new in the 80's. These Seiko's are great watches and my 6309 has never had the case opened. I may send it out for a lube/oil/filter now that it's retired.
> 
> I also see your probably a lefty like me.


awesome yeah the pepsi one is nice.. I got the black because I already had this SKX009:








you should definitely get the 6309 serviced.. MAKE SURE They don't start swapping out the dial / hands / bezel insert as old all orig 6309's are getting rare.. they still don't sell for that much $500~ish but they are cool.. especially when all original.

And yes sir, I am indeed a lefty as well


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

atarione said:


> awesome yeah the pepsi one is nice.. I got the black because I already had this SKX009:
> View attachment 1236732
> 
> 
> ...


are you in a recording studio there?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Ed1774 said:


> Wow, biking with a Rolex Sea Dweller. If it's an actual Rolex and not a knock off your a braver man than me.
> 
> My father has a Submariner he bought in the late 60's. It will be in my collection some day, and the later the better is fine with me.


The thing is a tank. It's been to hell and back and has kept incredibly accurate time since 2000. I have never dropped it off for the servicing Rolex says is necessary from time to time. It's spent lot of time in temps ranging from minus 40 to plus 50 Celsius, it's been down to 150+ feet of seawater and yeah - it has seen 18+ years of continuous mountain biking. I generally don't take it off. Ever. So it has experienced everything I have experienced since 2000.

Nothing to fear. It's about the furthest thing from delicate that there can be.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

You cats wear some nice timepieces whilst riding!


----------



## Rodmunch (Feb 24, 2008)

I love watches, own a couple automatics (Seiko, Air Blue) and solars (Citizens). But I never wear one while riding. If I did it would be a digital Pulsar that's my toss around watch for going in the water, etc. But still it would probably bounce around too much against my wrist.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

atarione said:


> I can't stand not wearing a watch .. I like watches and have a bunch of them.. mostly dive watches.. but dive watches aren't really made for mtb and I don't want to mash them so I generally wear a Casio G-Shock DW-5600 which is a $45~ish watch so no biggie if something happened to it..
> 
> View attachment 1235841
> 
> ...


I wear a gshock for riding too. I have a smart watch for regular daily wear.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

bigguy1 said:


> Samsung gear S3 Frontier. This is my everyday watch. As others hav3 already stated, it allows me to put my phone in the bag under my seat and still have the ability to take calls and texts. It also has some good tracking features like distance traveled, heart rate etc.


And the SOS feature

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> Ha, that's what I was thinking. Other than a love of jewelry I can't understand the appeal, and even if I were into jewelry I'm not sure I'd care about it on the trail.
> 
> I guess if you don't carry a phone or GPS and and are time crunched they would still have a useful function.


 I'm just old, watch works well. You have to stop and pull the phone out of your pack? Or put it on your bars? Mine is analog. As a photographer I used to shoot a lot of polaroids for test lighting, would process for 30 sec. b&w, color was 45 seconds.


----------



## nibblecuda (Mar 8, 2017)

Garmin vivoactive HR. Ugly rectangle for maximum wrist articulation! Wear it playing hockey too.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

sXeXBMXer said:


> are you in a recording studio there?


no sir.. that is my Sony TA-N77ES 65~lbs 200WPC Stereo Amplifier (circa 1989) it is powering vintage Yamaha nS-344 10" 3way speakers.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

leeboh said:


> You have to stop and pull the phone out of your pack? Or put it on your bars?


No, I just pull it out of my jersey pocket, I've even answered a call or 2 while still rolling on mellow singletrack.

If all you want is time a watch is perfect, personally I'd rather have a smartwatch, or a bar mounted Garmin which would make wearing a watch redundant.

What I really can't understand is wearing a $8,000 Rolex when a $30 Timex would accomplish the exact same thing and weigh half as much. To each his own of course, I just don't get it.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

I like looking at watches, and you guys have some nice ones, but I hate wearing them. I have a couple old Fossils in a drawer, my grandpa's old Waltham, and an old spring-wound conductor's watch from my great uncle.

But, the only time I wear one is when I'm collecting water/soil samples at work. I need to know what time it is, and use a stop watch, without worrying about dropping my phone into a creek or some toxic goo.

My Cateye Enduro bike computer has a clock that handle's my biking needs. I just need to remember that it's like an 1:20 off of the real time.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

J.B. Weld said:


> What I really can't understand is wearing a $8,000 Rolex when a $30 Timex would accomplish the exact same thing and weigh half as much. To each his own of course, I just don't get it.


I think it's just the fact that's the watch someone is wearing when they get ready to go riding. I put my watch on in the morning and don't take it off until bedtime. If I change for riding, I just change clothes. I don't even think about the watch. Sure, the Timex would do the same thing, but if you're going to buy the nice watch - that's supposed to be strong and durable - why baby it and take it off for things like biking or whatever? Sure, I know some people do. I'm not one of them. So whatever watch I have on that day is the one that goes riding.


----------



## problypropylene (Feb 16, 2016)

Garmin Fenix, duh. I have the first gen, was only $99 refurbished a couple years ago. I'm sure they're super cheap now. My next watch will be the fenix 3 or 4.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> Haven't worn a watch in a decade, and when I'm riding I don't care what time it is.


I mostly agree with this. I wear a watch daily at work, I'm in health care so it should have a second hand for taking a pulse. In an earlier life, I worked for UPS - goofy buggers tell time by the 1/100th of an hour. That **** gave me some serious PTSD...if I'm not at work, I could really not care less WTF time it is.


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

I've had horrible bad luck with battery powered watches, they don't last more than a battery change, and then somewhere along the life of the 2nd battery they die for good. I even tried those G watches too and they didn't last either. So when I ride my bike I go for my stainless steel Seiko Prospex diver watch, this watch is now 12 or so years old and still going strong. I have other auto watches but that's the one I wear when riding.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

atarione said:


> no sir.. that is my Sony TA-N77ES 65~lbs 200WPC Stereo Amplifier (circa 1989) it is powering vintage Yamaha nS-344 10" 3way speakers.
> 
> View attachment 1236895


a ha...sweet!!!


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

I remember when I was younger my dad came home from work later than normal. He always swore by his g shock. It stopped at 11:43am. Battery didn't die, the clock stopped. Said it was the longest day ever. Still has the watch, still at the same time. 

I used to wear g shock. I can't wear rubber banded watched. I have lost too many from incidents. Mostly sailing not riding. There are several in the bottom of San Diego and Mission Bay.


----------



## bikekook (Dec 10, 2018)

If I'm not in bed, my Apple watch is on my wrist. It saves me from constantly pulling out my phone to see who is e-mailing or texting me.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

J.B. Weld said:


> No, I just pull it out of my jersey pocket, I've even answered a call or 2 while still rolling on mellow singletrack.
> 
> If all you want is time a watch is perfect, personally I'd rather have a smartwatch, or a bar mounted Garmin which would make wearing a watch redundant.
> 
> What I really can't understand is wearing a $8,000 Rolex when a $30 Timex would accomplish the exact same thing and weigh half as much. To each his own of course, I just don't get it.


One time I was tired and just doing a really easy-pace ride and decided to take a call from work as a break. 20 seconds later a big black bear nonchalantly walked by about 10 feet in back of me.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

bikekook said:


> If I'm not in bed, my Apple watch is on my wrist. It saves me from constantly pulling out my phone to see who is e-mailing or texting me.


Exachery, but no iPhone/Apple ;-)


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

those of you that wear plastic watches have to keep in mind that the stainless steel diving style watches are much more indestructible than a plastic watch. I mentioned I wear a Seiko diving watch earlier but I can't even recall the number of times I banged it and nothing, not even the crystal gets scratched. Granted I wouldn't wear an expensive watch while out riding just because there is no need to do that unless I was riding a $15,000 bike and wanted to make some sort of point, but I'm not like that nor can afford to be like that. I don't like reaching into my pocket to pull out the cell phone just to see the time; while my bike computer has a clock I still like to wear a watch, but that may be that I've been wearing a watch every day since grade school, if I don't have a watch on I feel partially naked! LOL!!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

froze said:


> those of you that wear plastic watches have to keep in mind that the stainless steel diving style watches are much more indestructible than a plastic watch. I mentioned I wear a Seiko diving watch earlier but I can't even recall the number of times I banged it and nothing, not even the crystal gets scratched. Granted I wouldn't wear an expensive watch while out riding just because there is no need to do that unless I was riding a $15,000 bike and wanted to make some sort of point, but I'm not like that nor can afford to be like that. I don't like reaching into my pocket to pull out the cell phone just to see the time; while my bike computer has a clock I still like to wear a watch, but that may be that I've been wearing a watch every day since grade school, if I don't have a watch on I feel partially naked! LOL!!!


i feel the same way in that I don't like to get my phone out to check the time...the extra 5 seconds seems like a "Waste" when I can just glance at my watch. I think that is a generational thing though....none of my students wear watches, and they always ask me why I look at my wrist when they ask the time. And. now that I think about it, many of them do have Fitbits or Apple watches, and they still always use their phone to check the time


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Garmin Vivoactive Hr on my wrist, used to be a G shock prior. Rolex and Tissot would go out on the roadbike at times


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I rarely take mine off....sleep with it, shower with it, ride with it, swim/dive with it, work with it, wear it working on the bike/car/house/yard... I have taken it off for rock climbing.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I wear Oris diver watch with rubber strap 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I wear an old (from 1992) Timex Ironman watch.


----------



## jenren81 (Aug 17, 2010)

I wear a Suunto Traverse, paired with a chest HR monitor... I can track my HR and mileage/GPS tracks. oh and it tells the time too


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

jenren81 said:


> I wear a Suunto Traverse, paired with a chest HR monitor... I can track my HR and mileage/GPS tracks. oh and it tells the time too


Time too? No F'in way!


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Zomby Woof (MCM700) said:


> I wear an old (from 1992) Timex Ironman watch.


That is a very durable watch. I was wearing one in 1981 when I jumped off a freight train at 50 mph just before we hit another train. Several days later, the wreck crew found my watch and gave it back to me still working. Took a licking and kept on ticking. Just like the old ads would say. The band however was a total loss.


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

I wear a Apple Watch series 4
Wife wears the the same 
Kid wears a Garmin watch.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

brent701 said:


> I wear a Apple Watch series 4
> Wife wears the the same
> Kid wears a Garmin watch.


You are hooked up well. Very useful deals but I use mine mostly for music out in the wild and for cell coverage. Garmin does the rest for me.


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

Pedalon2018 said:


> You are hooked up well. Very useful deals but I use mine mostly for music out in the wild and for cell coverage. Garmin does the rest for me.


Nah. We just use the watches as a smart watch. My all run Garmin edge 520 plus's 
My son (11) uses his watch to watch heart rate. 
He doesn't like to wear the chest strap. We also carry our phones though. Mainly him for live beacon through Strava when he races due to the miles he does.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenren81 (Aug 17, 2010)

JimF777 said:


> Time too? No F'in way!


I know, crazy right? I don't actually even have the time on the first screen when out for a ride... more for tracking the distance etc.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Pedalon2018 said:


> That is a very durable watch. *I was wearing one in 1981 when I jumped off a freight train at 50 mph just before we hit another train.* Several days later, the wreck crew found my watch and gave it back to me still working. Took a licking and kept on ticking. Just like the old ads would say. The band however was a total loss.


uhhhh....ok

1. were you a stuntman, or a railroad worker?

2. how is anything on a MTB scary after that

3. was that a common occurence?

4. that is pretty bad ass


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

froze said:


> those of you that wear plastic watches have to keep in mind that the stainless steel diving style watches are much more indestructible than a plastic watch. I mentioned I wear a Seiko diving watch earlier but I can't even recall the number of times I banged it and nothing, not even the crystal gets scratched. Granted I wouldn't wear an expensive watch while out riding just because there is no need to do that unless I was riding a $15,000 bike and wanted to make some sort of point, but I'm not like that nor can afford to be like that. I don't like reaching into my pocket to pull out the cell phone just to see the time; while my bike computer has a clock I still like to wear a watch, but that may be that I've been wearing a watch every day since grade school, if I don't have a watch on I feel partially naked! LOL!!!


umm.. I honestly think a g-shock is a better choice.. Seiko diver watches are great and I love them, but they aren't really designed for the sort of shocks a mtb spill would possibly entain.. My SKXA35 had a springbar fail and fell 1.5~ft maybe onto my patio (i was working on my weber gas grill at the time).. day later it stopped working ... rotor fell off.. in fairness I fixed it and it is fine ~2.5 yrs later.. My dw-5600 costs $40~ and if it gets damaged..oh well I'll get a new one.. but impacts / shocks is kinda of it's raison d'etre.

oh here is the A35 I don't wear it mtb'ing as it is discontinued and expensive~ ish now


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Y


sXeXBMXer said:


> uhhhh....ok
> 
> 1. were you a stuntman, or a railroad worker?
> 
> ...


I was the head brakeman that day. Cold 13 degrees out with no clouds in the sky. Came around a curve and a train was on our track. It was jump or die so we jumped. About ten million dollars damage in 1979 dollars. I was back on my feet in less than two months. It was a type of malfunction that cannot occur today as that technology is long gone. No time to be scared as opposed to near out of control down hill in Alaska which gives you plenty of time to scare the crap out of you. I clearly remember smiling and thinking I was Superman after the noise stopped. I was bleeding but knew I would be ok. I was most concerned with the other two crew members. They all recovered. No injuries on the other train. Almost like yesterday. It was only one of three of near death experiences I have had in 65 years. I guess I am a survivor. And yes, rail accidents are rare and are now becoming even rarer as Positive Train Control devises are now mandated with full implementation due no later that 2021.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Y
> 
> I was the head brakeman that day. Cold 13 degrees out with no clouds in the sky. Came around a curve and a train was on our track. It was jump or die so we jumped. About ten million dollars damage in 1979 dollars. I was back on my feet in less than two months. It was a type of malfunction that cannot occur today as that technology is long gone. No time to be scared as opposed to near out of control down hill in Alaska which gives you plenty of time to scare the crap out of you. I clearly remember smiling and thinking I was Superman after the noise stopped. I was bleeding but knew I would be ok. I was most concerned with the other two crew members. They all recovered. No injuries on the other train. Almost like yesterday. It was only one of three of near death experiences I have had in 65 years. I guess I am a survivor. And yes, rail accidents are rare and are now becoming even rarer as Positive Train Control devises are now mandated with full implementation due no later that 2021.


yikes.. I'm glad you survived.. that was a lot of damage in 1979 dollars.. woah.. hopefully they didn't try to take it out of your pay =p


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

atarione said:


> yikes.. I'm glad you survived.. that was a lot of damage in 1979 dollars.. woah.. hopefully they didn't try to take it out of your pay =p


Well actually they paid me. I still have a few of those dollars left. Destroyed two locomotives, 25 rail cars, a Mathews 42 foot boat and a pick up truck that was flattened.


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

atarione said:


> umm.. I honestly think a g-shock is a better choice.. Seiko diver watches are great and I love them, but they aren't really designed for the sort of shocks a mtb spill would possibly entain.. My SKXA35 had a springbar fail and fell 1.5~ft maybe onto my patio (i was working on my weber gas grill at the time).. day later it stopped working ... rotor fell off.. in fairness I fixed it and it is fine ~2.5 yrs later.. My dw-5600 costs $40~ and if it gets damaged..oh well I'll get a new one.. but impacts / shocks is kinda of it's raison d'etre.
> 
> oh here is the A35 I don't wear it mtb'ing as it is discontinued and expensive~ ish now
> 
> View attachment 1237203


I had a G shock I got sometime in 1990 called the Pro Trek, it broke after 2 1/2 years. I've been wearing the Seiko for a long time and it hasn't broken yet so it must handle crap just fine...better than the Casio.

I use to wear a Tissot Seastar which I bought way back in 1969 and my god that thing went through hell, I even swam in the ocean with it many times even though it wasn't a diver watch with a screw down crown like the Seiko I have. But after about 30 years some sort of movement bearing failed on it, someday I will hopefully send it to Tissot to have a new movement put in because that old bearing movement can't be fixed when the bearing fries. I have a few other watches which are all autos, none of which I would use for riding.


----------



## sailorjerry13 (Jan 20, 2019)

I’ve only worn G-Shock for the last 20 something years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

When I worked, I only wore a watch while I was working. Now that I'm retired, I never wear a watch.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

I hope when I'm retired (if that ever happens) that I wouldn't care what time/day it is. Good for you, enjoy


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

JimF777 said:


> I hope when I'm retired (if that ever happens) that I wouldn't care what time/day it is. Good for you, enjoy


you don't care what time it is but you sure need to now what day it is. Cannot miss trash day! My biggest concern in life now. Very best time of my life! Plus you can ride anytime anywhere with no pressure or stress. The very best time in my life!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Y
> 
> I was the head brakeman that day. Cold 13 degrees out with no clouds in the sky. Came around a curve and a train was on our track. It was jump or die so we jumped. About ten million dollars damage in 1979 dollars. I was back on my feet in less than two months. It was a type of malfunction that cannot occur today as that technology is long gone. No time to be scared as opposed to near out of control down hill in Alaska which gives you plenty of time to scare the crap out of you. I clearly remember smiling and thinking I was Superman after the noise stopped. I was bleeding but knew I would be ok. I was most concerned with the other two crew members. They all recovered. No injuries on the other train. Almost like yesterday. It was only one of three of near death experiences I have had in 65 years. I guess I am a survivor. And yes, rail accidents are rare and are now becoming even rarer as Positive Train Control devises are now mandated with full implementation due no later that 2021.


Crazy experience to have, nice to hear you were alright and able to walk away from that event.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Y
> 
> I was the head brakeman that day. Cold 13 degrees out with no clouds in the sky. Came around a curve and a train was on our track. It was jump or die so we jumped. About ten million dollars damage in 1979 dollars. I was back on my feet in less than two months. It was a type of malfunction that cannot occur today as that technology is long gone. No time to be scared as opposed to near out of control down hill in Alaska which gives you plenty of time to scare the crap out of you. I clearly remember smiling and thinking I was Superman after the noise stopped. I was bleeding but knew I would be ok. I was most concerned with the other two crew members. They all recovered. No injuries on the other train. Almost like yesterday. It was only one of three of near death experiences I have had in 65 years. I guess I am a survivor. And yes, rail accidents are rare and are now becoming even rarer as Positive Train Control devises are now mandated with full implementation due no later that 2021.


My god that's weird, why didn't the automated systems tell anyone there was train on the track and communicated that to the moving train so it could stop safely? This was in 1979 but there had to be some sort of alert device back then wasn't there?


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

froze said:


> My god that's weird, why didn't the automated systems tell anyone there was train on the track and communicated that to the moving train so it could stop safely? This was in 1979 but there had to be some sort of alert device back then wasn't there?


There were some systems available back in the day that were crude but worked in some circumstances. The safety system that used to be on those tracks were removed because .........there had been no accidents. So to save money, the FRA allowed the roads to remove the devices. Numerous head ones and rear ends resulted. It was not until the Rail Safety Act of 2008 that finally mandated PCS be installed on mainlines and where Passengers travel. Will not all be operational until 2021 but some roads are done and others in the progress. I think the whole unfunded mandate from the Feds was about 8 billion bucks, all out of the pockets of the Railroads. It will saves lives for sure. It probably already has.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Man, some of you boys wear some nice timepieces while biking.

I used to wear nothing, then I started with a Fitbit and found that it always did not connect to my phone. So I went with a garmin fenix3 with a silicone strap.

Found that it almost always works in terms of pairing to my phone and tracking my rides


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

I wear a Garmin Forerunner 935 when I ride and as my daily wearable. It has almost all the features of the Fenix 5, but lighter on the wrist. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

I wear a Garmin VivoSport3 as my daily and every time I ride. Have since it first came out in 2017 as my wife purchased for me at Christmas. No complaints, super comfortable keeps pretty accurate tracking regardless of how deep I am in the backcountry. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

No way in hell I could stand to wear a watch while riding. But I do wear one nearly everyday. As shocking as it might sound...it's actually easier to look at my wrist for the time than it is to pull my phone out of my pocket. And as archaic as it is to wear a watch these days...sometimes being old school is cool.

My daily wear watch....


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

I used to always wear a G-shock similar to Nubster's. Didn't wear it while riding. It was a GW3000BB. Great watch and it lasted many years. The band ended having some issues and it was time for something new. I ended up getting a Fenix 5x plus. It replaced the G-shock and my garmin 305 (used for riding). I don't wear it on my wrist while riding, but do mount it to the handlebars.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Nubster said:


> No way in hell I could stand to wear a watch while riding. But I do wear one nearly everyday. As shocking as it might sound...it's actually easier to look at my wrist for the time than it is to pull my phone out of my pocket. And as archaic as it is to wear a watch these days...sometimes being old school is cool.
> 
> My daily wear watch....
> 
> View attachment 1238556


I am 100% with you about the old school thing, and the ease to just glance at the watch. I never use my phone to check the time unless i am on it for something else. Watches are cool looking pieces of machinery, just like bikes!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

I don't mess around with my Gear S3 like I used to. I was just looking for a better weather radar app for it and I found the Strava app. Bonus! No more pulling out the phone to record, check stats, etc. Love it.


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

When I bike I normally wear an old titanium chrono ESQ. Day to day is my Tag Aquaracer.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Garmin Fenix 5


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

G-shock (Rangeman) camp here. I also have an S3 Frontier, but barely even use that in daily life. (I have yet to find much value in even the latest generations of smartwatches.) The Wahoo ELEMNT Bolt handles ride log data (with one of their chest strap HRMs as well) and does so with more accuracy and stability than the smartwatch anyway.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Since 2000 I have only worn one watch biking...
> 
> View attachment 1235895


Nice! I have one of those too a red-letter Submariner 1680. I got it in 1972 when I graduated from college. I wore it every day, spared it nothing until I found out how rare it is and what it's worth these days. I had it "sympathetically" restored by Bob Ridley a few years ago and now I wear an Apple Watch for riding. The AW4 is much more useful for that purpose.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Have started wearing a Garmin Instinct (that I *won* at the local silent auction supporting trails), has a built in HR monitor on the underside of the watch. Does all the good GPS stuff that I want and I can download courses into it, nice to have on a big race.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Casio G-shock atomic solar, early 2000 era. Solid dependable but not light weight. It's my go-to watch and I usually feel strange if not wearing one.

https://www.casio.com/products/watches/g-shock/mtgm900da-8

I have a Casio redline with leather band that is sporty or casual and a Citizen that cost me around $180, also sporty - most I've ever paid for a watch. I also have a knock-off Rolex given to me by a friend. I'm not really a watch guy though. Valuing time and accuracy is as easy as having my phone nearby and this is one of those things I like to keep simple.

Cartier makes a roadster watch that looks cool but I'd never be tempted to spend big money on a watch. Maybe a swiss knock-off for less than $200 though.


----------



## Dazomatic (Apr 23, 2019)

Watch nerd here; I have an older Seiko Monster, Seiko SNK807 (the classic "My First Automatic" watch), Citizen BL-5250, Momentum Base Layer, Suunto Observer, but the one I prefer for riding is the G-Shock. Solar, atomic, and probably would be the least messed up if/when I biff it hard. I'll maybe wear the Suunto if I'm gonna do a bunch of climbing/descending and feel like I wanna track vertical. Would love to spring for an Suunto Ambit3 Peak, but I just bought a new bike so my budget needs a little rehabilitation before I buy another watch.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Was using a Garmin 920XT on the bike, ASUS ZenWatch for work (notifications/agenda/mapping) and a Samsung Gear Fit2 for the bits in-between.

Now all combined into a Garmin 935.
If go for a Garmin 945, but $$$!


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> No, I just pull it out of my jersey pocket, I've even answered a call or 2 while still rolling on mellow singletrack.
> 
> If all you want is time a watch is perfect, personally I'd rather have a smartwatch, or a bar mounted Garmin which would make wearing a watch redundant.
> 
> What I really can't understand is wearing a $8,000 Rolex when a $30 Timex would accomplish the exact same thing and weigh half as much. To each his own of course, I just don't get it.


for one thing, most Rolex watches retain their value or go up. Plus the Submairner just looks and feels great. Lastly, if you ever need fast cash, a Rolex is your answer.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes. When I ride I wear an $80 Invicta dive watch. 

I love wearing watches too, have a nice collection of them I've received as presents or inherited, most of which are quite valuable. I'm not going to risk smashing one in a crash.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Pedalon2018 said:


> for one thing, most Rolex watches retain their value or go up. Plus the Submairner just looks and feels great. Lastly, if you ever need fast cash, a Rolex is your answer.


If you need fast cash an atm is faster, and more convenient. To each his own but I'd rather have the $30 timex and put the $9,970 change in the bank, Rolex watches are a bit too pretentious and gawdy for my tastes.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> If you need fast cash an atm is faster, and more convenient. To each his own but I'd rather have the $30 timex and put the $9,970 change in the bank, Rolex watches are a bit too pretentious and gawdy for my tastes.


To some they are a timeless way (pun intended) to commemorate an important life event. And something worth handing down to each successive generation.

And as already mentioned, they are bulletproof.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

mtnbkrmike said:


> To some they are a timeless way (pun intended) to commemorate an important life event. And something worth handing down to each successive generation.
> 
> And as already mentioned, they are bulletproof.


That's why I said to each their own, to me they just seem ostentatious.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> That's why I said to each their own, to me they just seem ostentatious.


I hear you. Not everyone's cup of tea. That's cool.

To me though, it's no more ostentatious than an S-Works. At least the Rolex will appreciate with time. Mine, that I posted a pic of above, is very understated. I love it. It's on me 24/7 and has been since 2000. I checked just now and a used 2000 model the same as mine is worth considerably more than what I paid for it. Definitely not a good investment, but nowhere near as bad as spending $10k on a bike that is worth a small fraction of that within a few years. And like I said, it's timeless and something worth passing down to a loved one.

If things are higher on the priority list, do a hard pass on the pricey watch. If not, then, what the hell. Life is short.

PS - every time I look at my watch, I am reminded of why I bought it (it was commemorative) and how fortunate I am. That is a good feeling, and worth every penny.


----------

